# 15ft skiff



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

Yep your description sounds like half the skiffs on here so we need pictures


----------



## AndrewMoser (Mar 30, 2014)

[/URL][/img]








[/URL][/img]


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

That is a cool boat. I love the laps and dead rise. It may be a early Hewes but I am not sure. Many on here no more than I about early flats boats


----------



## whm302 (Jul 29, 2012)

Amoser
your boat looks a lot like mine here is what i have done to mine so far. its actually a lot further in progress that whats posted on here (i need to update it). good looking boat and endless possibilites on what you can do with it. i will warn you tho sanding/painting those lapstrakes will test you!

heres my boat
http://www.microskiff.com/cgi-bin/yabb2/YaBB.pl?num=1372338208/0#0


----------



## AndrewMoser (Mar 30, 2014)

Thanks man I've put a lot of time in this boat. I'm taking it out today to see what a 19 pitch prop will do compared to the 15 pitch that is on it now. The stern sits a few inches deeper than I want, I was thinking fiberglass floatation pods off the stern? Any ideas?


----------



## whm302 (Jul 29, 2012)

ya i thougt about making some for mine also, but i decided to float mine before i made them. only time will tell for me.


----------



## Shalla Wata Rider (Aug 14, 2013)

Really cool ride... love the "laps" too...
What Spring Are you At??? Looks like  a bunch of families in the distance.... I can smell the Grill a' cookin'... I Wanna go!


----------



## Stormchaser (Feb 10, 2013)

Man, all you have to do is, from that same picture on your photobucket, left click the link to the right of the pic that says "IMG", and paste it here. The image just magically appears in your post.


----------



## joeeth (Nov 18, 2013)

> Man, all you have to do is, from that same picture on your photobucket, left click the link to the right of the pic that says "IMG", and paste it here.  The image just magically appears in your post.


I am sure you talk about other things but I have never read one of your posts other than complaining about posting pictures or complaining about someone not posting pictures.


----------



## acraft1720 (Jul 31, 2012)

Not sure where your fuel tank, battery etc. are but it does look stern heavy. Most modern skiffs have the fuel tank in the bow which really helps them float shallow and sit right in the water. Also if you buy an AGM battery you can mount it all the way forward and get that weight up front as well. Sponsons might work but you'd have to do it right and post pics of course...


----------



## Stormchaser (Feb 10, 2013)

Joe E, first of all, wasn't complaining. Just telling the guy how close he was to posting actual photos instead of links. Secondly, you should read more. I post in all sorts of topics without mentioning how to post photos.

Good day.


----------



## AndrewMoser (Mar 30, 2014)

The rivers around me are very flooded(Suwannee and Santa Fe) so those pictures are of butler lake in lake butler. Well currently I have a optima starting battery in my left rear compartment, a 20 gal aluminum tank centered under the console floor, and a battery under my console to serve my electronics, lights and TM when I get around to mounting it. I don't really want to add more weight to the front because I put my girlfriends 90lbs niece on the bow chair this weekend and I could feel a significant loss of cornering. I can't think of any options to lift my stern other than floatation pods.


----------



## AndrewMoser (Mar 30, 2014)

When i got the hull it had no identifying tags or plates except for the coast guard plate. I feel like if it was an old Hewes wouldn't it have some identifying marks? Any other ideas? Also I am curious if anyone has a build thread on fiberglass sponsons? Id really like to build them and I feel confident I can. I would just like to see how someone else built theirs.


----------



## jimsmicro (Oct 29, 2013)

Did you just get this? I saw it for sale on Craigslist and thought it was neat looking.


I don't think it's an old Hewes, seems like all of those had walkaround gunnels.


----------



## AndrewMoser (Mar 30, 2014)

No, I restored it and put it on craigslist a few days ago. Its a little bit smaller than I really want. If I can sell it for what I am asking or close I am looking for a 17-19ft flats boat. Its an awesome boat and I love the lines of it.


----------

